
Erik Meijer and Rich Hickey – Clojure and Datomic - tosh
https://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Expert-to-Expert-Erik-Meijer-and-Rich-Hickey-Clojure-and-Datomic
======
brudgers
Interview was in 2012

